# Nodak Fantasy Football



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

We got room for a few in our Nodak league that has been running for a few years. I sent out an email to all the members last year and we have some that did not return.

If your interested shoot me a pm and I'll get you the details.


----------

